# Living on grapes, chocolate milk and Cheetos



## treemandan (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## Woodcutteranon (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow, up there pretty high!


----------



## TJ-Bill (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks to be holding on pretty tight too.. Always easier to go then to come down.


----------



## cat-face timber (Sep 8, 2010)

You boys out there in PA, train them early to climb 

Great pics!!!

:yourock:


----------



## 2chops (Sep 27, 2010)

So, was this a kid rescue?


----------



## Ljute (Sep 27, 2010)

Smart idea putting the Cheetos up there.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 27, 2010)

The title is from " Truckin"
" Living on reds, vitamin C and cocaine"


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 28, 2010)

I just contacted D.I.F.U.S


----------



## banshee67 (Sep 28, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> I just contacted D.I.F.U.S



lol


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 14, 2010)

so... really.. how did she get all the way up there?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 15, 2010)

banshee67 said:


> so... really.. how did she get all the way up there?



I pulled her up with a rope and harness. What's difus?


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 15, 2010)

he meant D.Y.F.S

division of youth and family services

maybe its a NJ thing?


----------

